

Ask PG: How many YC W13 applications submitted for the next batch of companies? - alphabot


======
alphabot
Also, how many women submitted applications? [Encouragement for my daughter.]

~~~
_pius
Might I humbly suggest that there are better ways to encourage your daughter?

Here's one: [http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/01/sacca-styleseat-is-
likely-t...](http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/01/sacca-styleseat-is-likely-to-
become-my-third-or-fourth-best-investment/)

~~~
alphabot
Good article (sent link to my daughter). Unfortunately, 500startups and many
VC's in general don't accept/seriously-consider direct online applications
without referrals from someone they know like YC does.

~~~
prasoongupta
Thats right. Though,as pg says, your choice should not be a subject to you
being chosen

